# User Name



## burTTy (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Guys 
Pretty new to all this...how do I go about changing my user name ..Step by Step please
Regards
Herbieburt


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Tell one of the admins what you want, simples


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi there, just let me know what you want it changed to 

Steve


----------



## burTTy (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Steve
Could you change it to ' burTTy ' please
Regards
Herbieburt


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

That's done for you now


----------

